# CCW Question



## phantomace08 (Jul 7, 2008)

My wife and I just finished our CCW class this weekend. (my grandma was the instructor! ) We are now both looking at different guns to carry and I had a question. For work, I usually am wearing a polo or other dress shirt tucked in. What suggestions do you have for a cary method? I've looked at different holsters and haven't seen any that would seem to work for that.

Any help is greatly appreciated!

-Nathan


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

It'll require a smaller pistol to tuck your shirt in & still have concealment, but it's possible.

http://www.highnoonholsters.com/In_...ichael_King/_Roy_Huntington_/tim_schmidt.html



One of many... another option is loose slacks & an ankle holster. 

I prefer an untucked polo, draped over an inside the waistband type, right behind the hip.


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

I like the Galco line: http://www.usgalco.com/HolsterPG3.asp?ProductID=1756&GunID=51
There are a few variations on this design 1 cheaper, 1 more expensive by Galco. I can tuck my Glock 27 or my Taurus PT-111(I have a holster for each) and all you see is a little plastic clip. Get a good stable belt too, I like the 5.11 belts: http://www.lapolicegear.com/511-tactical-leather-casual-belt-plain.html


----------



## oarfish (May 12, 2004)

Nathan,
There will be gun shows in Fermont and also in Euclid this weekend Oct 16-17.
http://www.gunshows-usa.com/ohio_gun_shows.htm


----------



## monsterKAT11 (Jun 20, 2004)

i too wear the casual business attire to work, and the best carry i can think of for that situation, if you don't mind it, is a nice light, small pistol in an ankle holster


----------



## PITCHNIT (Nov 2, 2004)

Ever notice guys talking with their hands in their pockets? Most wouldn't think twice about it. So I like my S&W 642 in a Robert Mika pocket holster. I do prefer a .45 but when i'm feeling lazy the little Smith does provide some comfort. The mika holster is inexspensive and maybe doesn't look like much but I think its absolutely the best one out there.


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

i use TT gunleather for my leather IWB holsters... and crossbreed holsters for my kydex deep cover holsters


----------

